# persuader



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

Δεν αναφέρομαι σε αυτούς εδώ






αλλά στους ανθρώπους που με την πειθώ και τα επιχειρήματά τους αποσπούν τη συναίνεση των συνομιλητών τους (δηλαδή, όχι σε σημερινούς Έλληνες πολιτικούς). Υπάρχει κάτι σε ψηλότερο ρέτζιστερ (π.χ. μαρκετίστικο) από τον _καταφερτζή_;


----------



## Palavra (May 4, 2012)

Θα ξεπέσω στην περίφραση, ως συνήθως. Θα σου έκανε το _άνθρωπος με πειθώ_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Θα ξεπέσω στην περίφραση, ως συνήθως. Θα σου έκανε το _άνθρωπος με πειθώ_;





drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν αναφέρομαι σε αυτούς εδώ, αλλά στους ανθρώπους που με την πειθώ και τα επιχειρήματά τους αποσπούν τη συναίνεση των συνομιλητών τους (δηλαδή, όχι σε σημερινούς Έλληνες πολιτικούς). [...]



Θα προτιμούσα κάτι σε μονολεκτικούλικο...

(Έχω έτοιμη λεξιπλασία, _μεταπειστής_, αλλά είπα να μαζέψω ιδέες πρώτα.)


----------



## dolphink (May 4, 2012)

Σου κάνει ο _πειστικός;_

Το ΛΝΕΓ λέει:

*πειστικός*: αυτός που έχει τη δύναμη, την ικανότητα να πείθει, να διαμορφώνει τη γνώμη των άλλων


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

Πολύ εκνευριστική υπόθεση. Να φανταστείτε ότι η λέξη _πειστήρ_ εμφανίζεται άπαξ, στο Suda, όπου λέει ότι σημαίνει υπάκουος («υπήκοος»)! Σκέφτηκα μήπως, κατά τον _γνωμηγέτη_, φτιάξουμε και τον _πειθηγέτη_, αλλά δεν έχει κάτι το ηγετικό. Ο _πειθαναγκαστής_ δεν μας κάνει, γιατί δεν πειθαναγκάζει. Μένουν ο _πειστικός ομιλητής / πωλητής_ και άλλες φράσεις με το _πειστικός_ + ουσιαστικό και ο λαϊκός _καταφερτζής_. Με αυτά φαίνεται ότι κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

Ας προσθέσω κι ένα σχετικό. Η πράξη του _μεταπείθω_ ποια είναι; Η μεταπειθώ; Και το αποτέλεσμα; Η μετάπειση;

(Μέχρι να τελειώσω αυτό το βιβλίο θα περάσουμε τα 6 εκατομμύρια λέξεις.)


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

Γιατί, ξέρεις πώς λέμε το αποτέλεσμα τού _πείθω_; Ένα μαραμένο _πείσιμο_ που ήξερα, δεν βλέπω να το λένε πολλοί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γιατί, ξέρεις πώς λέμε το αποτέλεσμα τού _πείθω_;


Επαύριο των εκλογών;


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

Αφού κοίταξα και κάποια κείμενα:

Πωλητές
Πωλητές ιδεών
Πλασιέ ιδεών

Είναι όλοι αυτοί που προσπαθούν να σου «πουλήσουν» ένα προϊόν, μια ιδέα, μια άποψη· να σε πείσουν να την «αγοράσεις», να την ασπαστείς κ.λπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

Ίσως δεν έχεις άδικο. Πωλητής είναι, τελικά, αυτός που σε πείθει· σε πουλάει και σε αγοράζει. Θα το δω κι έτσι (αν δεν βρεθώ αργότερα μπροστά σε sellers που δεν είναι καλοί persuaders κλπ κλπ). Ευχ!


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ίσως δεν έχεις άδικο. Πωλητής είναι, τελικά, αυτός που σε πείθει· σε πουλάει και σε αγοράζει. Θα το δω κι έτσι (αν δεν βρεθώ αργότερα μπροστά σε sellers που δεν είναι καλοί persuaders κλπ κλπ). Ευχ!



Τότε θα τους κάνεις _πωλητές που είναι μανούλες/ατσίδες/πιτσούλες κλπ στο μάρκετινγκ, στο μπίρι-μπίρι, στο ψηστήρι,_ νεοελληνιστί _smooth operators_ χεχεχε


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ίσως δεν έχεις άδικο. Πωλητής είναι, τελικά, αυτός που σε πείθει· σε πουλάει και σε αγοράζει. Θα το δω κι έτσι (αν δεν βρεθώ αργότερα μπροστά σε sellers που δεν είναι καλοί persuaders κλπ κλπ). Ευχ!


Βέβαια, αυτό δεν λύνει ομοιόμορφα το πρόβλημα της διαδικασίας, της persuasion (όχι στο ρέτζιστερ του μπίρι-μπίρι, μπέρνι-μπέρνι ;)).


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

Λύνεις όμως το πρόβλημα με το αποτέλεσμα τού _πείθω_. Ο πωλητής έχει για όπλο του την πειθώ. Τι καταφέρνει με την πειθώ; Την... πώληση.


----------



## Themis (May 5, 2012)

Το νήμα αυτό με οδήγησε στο (έντυπο) Λίντελ-Σκοτ-Κωνσταντινίδη, μια που, δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχει _*πείστης _(ούτε καν _*παρακινητής_, αν αρχίσουμε να ψάχνουμε τα εφαπτόμενα). Ιδού λοιπόν καταντικρύς του μελανού φορέματος της υπερτρισχιλιετούς:
_πειθήμων =_ (ενεργ.) καταπείθων, πειστικός. [Η πρώτη έννοια που δίνεται είναι το εντελώς αντίθετο: ο υπακούων, ευπειθής/ ο έχων πίστιν, πιστεύων.]
_πεισίβροτος _= ο τους θνητούς καταπείθων
_πειστήριος_ = ο καταπείθων, πειστικός
_πειστικός _= ο ικανός εις το καταπείθειν, καταπειστικός
Ας σημειωθεί ότι τα σύνθετα με πρώτο συνθετικό το _πεισι-_ είναι αμφιλεγόμενης σημασίας: δίπλα στο _πεισίβροτος_ (=που πείθει τους θνητούς - άμεσο αντικείμενο) υπάρχει το _πεισιθάνατος _(=ο _εις _θάνατον καταπείθων - έμμεσο αντικείμενο).

ΥΓ.- Ο Δόκτορας μάς έκανε ζαβολιά στο νήμα αυτό, αφού έθεσε ένα δυσκολότατο πρόβλημα χωρίς να διευκρινίζει επαρκώς τα συμφραζόμενα. Υπαινίσσεται κάτι κοντά σε "μαρκετίστικο", αλλά δεν το λέει ρητά. Αν όντως του χρειάζεται κάτι στον τομέα του μάρκετινγκ, νομίζω ότι κανένα από τα όσα αναφέρθηκαν στο νήμα αυτό δεν στέκει. Το μάρκετινγκ δεν είναι απλό πράγμα: είναι υλοποιημένη ιδεολογία του εμπορεύματος, οφείλει να καινοτομεί νοστιμιάρικα έχοντας ταυτόχρονα απόλυτη επιφανειακή προσιτότητα. Αν όντως τέτοιο είναι το πλαίσιο, το καλύτερο που μου έχει έρθει μέχρι στιγμής στο μυαλό είναι _συζητητής _(που ίσως σε πριβέ κουβέντες να λέγεται _ψήστης_): κάτι που είναι επιφανειακά προσιτότατο / κάτι που θα λένε καγχάζοντας μεταξύ τους οι ενδιαφερόμενοι χωρίς να λέγεται στον πελάτη (όπως, υποθέτω, το persuader) / κάτι που, μέσα στο πραγματικό πλαίσιο, δεν έχει ανάγκη περαιτέρω διευκρίνισης (για ποιο λόγο θα μπορούσαν να συζητούν με τον πελάτη εκτός για να τον πείσουν να ψωνίσει; ). Εννοείται, με την επιφύλαξη μήπως οι μαρκετίστες έχουν βρει κάποιον όρο εκτός από το _περσιουέιντερ_ (κάτι για το οποίο αμφιβάλλω, αλλά ουδόλως γνωρίζω).


----------



## Cadmian (May 5, 2012)

Ασχέτως ρέτζιστερ, βάλτε και τον *πωληταρά*, της ευγενούς οικογενείας των -αράδων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2012)

Τα μεακούλπα μου, Θέμη. Νόμιζα ότι με το μαρκετίστικα είχα καθαρίσει.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι για τέτοιο κείμενο πρόκειται, για τεχνικές πειθώς και ταπορέστα. Τα βασικά προβλήματα είναι ότι το κείμενο δεν περιορίζεται μόνο στους πωλητές (π.χ. παρουσιάζει ως έξοχο παράδειγμα persuader τον χμ... συνήγορο/πρόμαχο --advocate, άλλη συζητησάρα κι αυτή) και χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο ως υπερώνυμο ή διαζευκτικά προς τον πωλητή, π.χ. mοst saΙespeοpΙe, advίsers οr οther persυaders. Η αλήθεια είναι βέβαια ότι στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις αναφέρεται σε πωλητές, άρα μπορεί κανείς να χρησιμοποιήσει το ζουμί, τους πωλητές, και να περιοριστεί σε μικρές επιτόπιες ντρίμπλες. Πιο μεγάλο πρόβλημα μου φαίνονται οι αναφορές στη διαδικασία της persuasion, που προηγείται της πώλησης --sale, και όπου η πειθώ μού θυμίζει περισσότερο μαλαγανιά παρά ειδικό και συγκεκριμένο υπερώνυμο τεχνικής/τεχνικών.

Ο πειστικός, όπως και να το κάνουμε, στο μυαλό μας είναι επίθετο. Στο πιο πάνω παράδειγμα, π.χ., _οι περισσότεροι πωλητές, σύμβουλοι και άλλοι πειστικοί_ το χάος ελλοχεύει στα δεξιά των πειστικών. Αν επιμείνω να το ουσιαστικοποιήσω, αφενός θα πρέπει να το θυμίζω στον αναγνώστη συνέχεια και αφετέρου, αν το παρακάνω, θ' αρχίσει να θυμίζει μπιστικό, άρα άκυρο. (Ναι, μεταφράζω με το αφτί, τι να κάνω, αποκαλύφτηκα.) Ανάλογα αγκαζέ είναι, νομίζω, και ο πειστήριος, που θυμίζει δικαστικά και νομικά πειστήρια.

Ο πειθήμονας, πάλι... Να μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα νεκρανάστασης. Ο πειθήμονας, που ασκεί με πειθώ την πειθημοσύνη του έχει ενδιαφέρον. Θυμίζει και τον ειδήμονα, άλλο που δεν θα 'θελαν οι μαρκετίστες. Έχει και χρηστικότητα, άραγε; Πρέπει να το πω πολλές φορές ακόμα στον καθρέφτη και να το συζητήσω όπου δει, αλλά πρέπει επίσης να ομολογήσω ότι μου αρέσει. Πολύ καλύτερα από τα ως τώρα *μεταπείστης/*μετάπειση κλπ που χρησιμοποιώ κι έχουν τρελάνει τον ορθογράφο του Word.

Καταπείθων και καταπειστικός, ε; Άρα και μεταπείθων και μεταπειστικός; Και καταπειθώ και μεταπειθώ, ίσως; Χμμ[SUP]2[/SUP] (στο τετράγωνο).


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2012)

Ο _πειθήμων/πειθήμονας_ εμένα πάντως με έπεισε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2012)

Πειθήμονες, οι επιστήμονες της πειθώς. Οι πωλητές πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούν πειθώ, χωρίς επιδεικτική πειθημοσύνη, και να ακολουθούν πειθημονικά τις μεθόδους της τέχνης τους κλπ κλπ.

Επιτέλους, τώρα ξέρω τι θα μπορούσα να απαντάω σε όσους με ρωτούν τι θα έκαναν οι μεταφραστές αν υπήρχε και το ίντερνετ παλιότερα: Δεν θα βάφτιζαν τη σειρά (βλ. #1) «οι Αντίζηλοι» στα ελληνικά, αλλά «οι Πειθήμονες»...


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2012)

Themis said:


> [...] _πειθήμων =_ (ενεργ.) καταπείθων, πειστικός. [Η πρώτη έννοια που δίνεται είναι το εντελώς αντίθετο: ο υπακούων, ευπειθής/ ο έχων πίστιν, πιστεύων.]
> _[...]_



It's a thin line between love and hate - The Persuaders 





 
The sweetest woman word in the world could be the meanest woman word in the world, if you make her it that way, 
«καλοί μου» μαρκετίστες.
 
Το είπανε και οι Pretenders (πειστικότατη η Κρίσι, χωρίς υποκρισίες), αλλά εκείνο το βιντεάκι δεν παίζει οπότε πάμε εδώ.


----------

